# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  شباب المريخ & شباب ام بده  عصراً بالخرطوم

## مناوي

*يخوض فريق شباب المريخ اليوم عند الرابعة عصراً بإستاد الخرطوم مباراة مهمة ضد فريق شباب امبدة فى دورى الشباب حيث يسعى شباب المريخ لمواصلة انتصاراته وتصدر الدورى .. نتمنى من الجميع الحضور لإستاد الخرطوم لمؤازرة صغار المريخ ...
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بالتوفيــــــــــــق شباب الزعيــــم ...

ومنصورين بإذن الله ...
*

----------


## احمد مختار

*النتيجه كم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*ارجو ان لا يكون قد توقف النشاط بدوائر الشباب 
*

----------

